# EMT-B National Registery Test questions?



## Psyhco.138 (Jul 30, 2007)

So anyways I'm done with EMT school, and i start the fire academy in September. But now i have to take the national registry next week. Does any body know where i can find some free online study materials for the test?

Thanks 
Chris.


----------



## Ridryder911 (Jul 30, 2007)

Many have quit recommending study guides since the release of the new computer test. There are over 3,000 test bank questions, that can be pulled up, so any review book would be futile. 

What I do suggest, and from those that took the test appears to be working is to go back to your textbook and complete all the objectives in the first of the chapter. Then complete any workbook questions or scenarios, one can find. 

Remember, they are only testing you on the minimum allowable, don't place much into it.

Also, YES, it is usually good the your test stops below 100 questions. 

Good luck, 
R/r 911


----------



## Chimpie (Jul 30, 2007)




----------



## Psyhco.138 (Jul 30, 2007)

Thanks for the advice I have been working through my book on stuff i'm not 100%. i was more looking for how the questions are worded and the feel of the test.


----------



## bstone (Aug 1, 2007)

Just remember. If you get multiple choice questions of "what would you do" and the likes, the answer which has you checking the airway is the right one. Broken leg? First check the PT's airway. Diabetic coma? Check airway first.

Hope it helps! Good luck!


----------



## kcp568 (Aug 2, 2007)

hello everyone im new to the site and had a question. i just took my national test today and it turned off after 70 questions i think i got the last one wrong does that mean i failed or what? sweating bullets here. thanks.


----------



## Tincanfireman (Aug 3, 2007)

Check www.nremt.org today and you should have your answer. They usually have results up pretty quick.  Good Luck, and let us know!


----------



## hammer328 (Aug 5, 2007)

kcp568 said:


> hello everyone im new to the site and had a question. i just took my national test today and it turned off after 70 questions i think i got the last one wrong does that mean i failed or what? sweating bullets here. thanks.



I took my test about a month ago; it was done in about 70 questions, and I passed. Other people in my class mentioned going up to around 130 questions, but I'm not sure if they passed or not. Anyways, good luck, the results will probably be up shortly!


----------



## pcbguy (Aug 6, 2007)

I took mine in Tallahassee 5 weeks ago and it stopped at 70 questions. I passed. 

As far as studying. I bought the knightlite study software. I studied it for week before. Then on the way over to Tally, my wife read me question after question. I can tell you it was nothing like the studying. The test is all situational based. Just remember your basics. ABC. That is all they want to hear.


----------



## emtskibum (Aug 8, 2007)

with the new computer-based testing, is there still a practical?


----------



## Tincanfireman (Aug 8, 2007)

Yup, in my state you gotta walk the walk before you talk the talk.  In English, you have to successfully pass the practical before being allowed to take the written.


----------



## ffemt8978 (Aug 8, 2007)

emtskibum said:


> with the new computer-based testing, is there still a practical?



Yes.  Usually it is completed by your EMT school prior to you taking the CBT.


----------



## Ridryder911 (Aug 8, 2007)

Dependent upon the state. NREMT does *NOT* officially have a practical exam for basic level and only have practicals for the advanced levels. Although, most states adopts their testing suggestion guidelines for practical and the NREMT will accept them. This is why most practicals are held within the school system or state appointed site. 

R/r 911


----------



## emtskibum (Aug 8, 2007)

ok cool. yea, my school held the practical exam. and i take the state test in two weeks. i was just wondering if i had to go through another set of practicals if i decide to go NREMT.


----------



## Tincanfireman (Aug 8, 2007)

Thanks for the clarification, Rid.


----------



## DeAnna1965 (Aug 15, 2007)

I had to take the practical skills test before the exam but to me it was harder  to get up in front of someone watching your every move..:blush:.  It made me a little nervous.  On the exam just remember your ABC's and you'll do fine!!! 

Dee


----------



## BossyCow (Aug 16, 2007)

DeAnna1965 said:


> I had to take the practical skills test before the exam but to me it was harder  to get up in front of someone watching your every move..:blush:.  It made me a little nervous.  On the exam just remember your ABC's and you'll do fine!!!
> 
> Dee



Ya know, that kind of nervous is nothing compared to being first on scene with a critical patient for the first time and knowing it all needs to be right.


----------



## DeAnna1965 (Aug 16, 2007)

That is so true!


----------



## nightstar22 (Aug 21, 2007)

kcp568 said:


> hello everyone im new to the site and had a question. i just took my national test today and it turned off after 70 questions i think i got the last one wrong does that mean i failed or what? sweating bullets here. thanks.




from what i have seen, the people who only get 70 something questions pass.. when they get up into the 100s they typically seem to fail... i had 71 on mine...


----------



## nightstar22 (Aug 21, 2007)

Psyhco.138 said:


> So anyways I'm done with EMT school, and i start the fire academy in September. But now i have to take the national registry next week. Does any body know where i can find some free online study materials for the test?
> 
> Thanks
> Chris.



this is the best place i have found online to take a practice test:  http://www.emtb.com/9e/registry_review.cfm
the questions are similer, and if you want to go over specific chapters, it has lots of that too.. the book they were working out of did not go with my book, but all the answers are still the same.. btw there are trick questions on the comp exam... one i remeber is: how do you start your assessment of a 2yo??
a. head to toe, b. toe to head, c. let the child play with your stethoscope, d. stand above them and talk down to them...  my answer was c... just because you are supposed to gain their trust first.. i dont know if it was right but i passed..  i also noticed alot of the questions had words in them that we never even discussed... i guess those where when i was higher up on the bar!! so when i had those and then got a really simple question next, it scared me!! good luck!!


----------



## jakobsmommy2004 (Aug 27, 2007)

emtskibum said:


> with the new computer-based testing, is there still a practical?



yes there is still a practical. It felt like american idol after i passed each section


----------



## Glorified (Sep 8, 2007)

Even though I took the CBT version, the review book that I got was very beneficial.  It helped me see the types of questions that were given on the CBT.  Usually, two answers you'll be able to knock off right away and two will be plausible answers.  What I did was do the review book, and studied my vital signs like no tomorrow.  I passed right away and had my license within a week.


----------

